# 2013 Burton Bindings



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm pretty set on getting some Cartels this year for my Proto. Was considering Raiden but really prefer the feeling of the plastic over metal body bindings (not that much experience I guess).

The 2012 Restricted Cartels have all those things, hoping to find some lightly used.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

I have a pair of 2011 malavitas and 2012 raiden phantoms, ride a pretty darn stiff board (T.rice HP,) *and* wear a size 7.5 boot, so maybe I have some helpful input:

The Malavitas are on the edge of rideable on a stiff board, but should be a little more rigid this year so should be a little bit more suited to a beefier stick. They're extremely comfortable, and if you're into freestyle they're very tweakable, but you definitely lose some response. The burton mediums don't seem to fit very well (they're extremely wide,) but the smalls are just about perfect, if a bit on the snug side.

The Phantom's are just adjustable enough to make my size 7.5 boot work, with the heelcup in its forward most position, I'm just barely centered on the board (DC judges and Ride Cadence.) I don't know if the fit is the same between the blackhawks and phantoms, but they may work for you anyway.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

snowklinger, are the phantoms metal?

All I know is the Blackhawks were great except for me having to be slightly back (heel side). If it was slightly forward I'd probably deal with it.

I might try the Phantoms anyway just because I want to try the dampening. Seems like a game changer and this past season was the first time I felt something in my knee.

I did ride the 2012 malavitas on an Evo. Can still get some for fairly cheap. But I might hold off and spend another $60 and get the 2013 since it seems they beefed up both the Cartels and the Malavitas for the year (according to descriptions but I may be wrong).

The malavitas fit my boot like a dream and has the autocant. They definitely look different this year


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I just checked their site it says it should fit 7-10 for 2012, so hopefully they didn't change that for 2013 and I may give them a try. I'll lose canting but maybe the dampening will make up for some of it. Won't know till I hit the snow.

They have a new asym strap for 2013.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I was under the impression that Raidens were all metal bases but I could be wrong, I know their high end one has a bunch of carbon in it probably.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I am looking at picking up some new bindings for next season as well.

They will be going on my proto and I have been looking at cartels and phantoms.

If the malativas have been beefed up they could be in the running too.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I was actually looking at the Machines as they have the most options and things like dampening/canting.

I realize they are stiff but that doesn't bother me, sloppy bindings concern me.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

dreampow said:


> I am looking at picking up some new bindings for next season as well.
> 
> They will be going on my proto and I have been looking at cartels and phantoms.
> 
> If the malativas have been beefed up they could be in the running too.


From what I've read, and I may be mistaken, they were 15% glass before, now they're 30% this year.

The 15% stuff I foudn in old posts on this forum. The 30% for 2013 I read on Wiredsport's blog



> And for those of you who aren’t ready for the awesomeness of the Malavita EST® Bindings, Burton has provided a nice little backup in the form of the Malavita Re:Flex™ Bindings. Built with Re:Flex™ technology, the baseplates of the Malavita Re:Flex feature a Single-Component *30% Short Glass/Nylon composite baseplate* with Re:Flex AutoCANT FullBED Cushioning System with B3 Gel. That may sound like a mouthful of tech but this minimized, cored baseplate effectively reduces the binding weight and increases board flex underfoot for more direct board control, natural stance positions, and less fatigue.


Burton Malavita Bindings 2013 Sneak Peek – evo blog


But doing some more searches it appears perhaps it was already 30% glass last year so there is no difference. that' what Evo.com is listin

http://www.evo.com/snowboard-bindings/burton-malavita-est.aspx

Made of 30% Short-Glass/ Nylon Composite Spar and 30% Short-Glass/Nylon Composite Lower

Who fucking knows. Maybe I'll just buy it and muscle the Cobra fuck it, I ain't going off big cliffs or anything


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Does the % of glass composite make a difference?

Burton lists the Cartel and the Malavita as the same response rating, I thought I had this understood...and the Malavita is more $$...I can't tell what extra value it offers?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Does the % of glass composite make a difference?
> 
> Burton lists the Cartel and the Malavita as the same response rating, I thought I had this understood...and the Malavita is more $$...I can't tell what extra value it offers?


I thought it did. that's all I've heard. there are other factors of course. But glass composition is definitely one of them. we'll see. If the 2013 cartels come with asym strap I may get those. I don't think I'm even good enough to notice the difference between the two anyway.

I just want the one that's more versatile. But for now, I'll try the Phantoms if I can.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Pretty sure the 12 cartel restricteds came with teh asym from what I can tell so if u get those it should be on the 13s.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> Pretty sure the 12 cartel restricteds came with teh asym from what I can tell so if u get those it should be on the 13s.


Yes, the 12 Restricted Cartels had the a-strap. Suspect it will 'trickle down' to the regular Cartels at some point, but not sure whether in 2013 already.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Pretty sure the 12 cartel restricteds came with teh asym from what I can tell so if u get those it should be on the 13s.


They definitely did, and if I can find one in medium re:flex i'd grab it (and it wasn't full price).

But I thought I saw it was trickling down to the normal cartels. I only suspect that because I saw a Blue colored '13 cartel with the strap. So either it's trickled down, or they are releasing Restricteds in something other than black.










Those look sharp. I'm definitely narrowing it down to these two (Phantoms/Cartels).

Strap looks different than the bigger looking one on the Malavitas though.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

this colorway in reflex cartels, I'll take em:thumbsup::thumbsup:.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, according to this link, the cartel restricted does not come with an asym strap.

Burton Restricted Cartel Bindings | Men's Bindings | Bindings | Darkside Snowboard Shop



> •STRAPS: NEW Reactstrap™ and Gettagrip Capstrap™


The vita does:
Burton Restricted Malavita Bindings Blackness | Men's Bindings | Bindings | Darkside Snowboard Shop



> •STRAPS: NEW Asym Reactstrap™ and Gettagrip Capstrap™


That photo above is not asym it seems (the blue one).

Oh well, we'll know when it hits stores


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> Well, according to this link, the cartel restricted does not come with an asym strap.
> 
> Burton Restricted Cartel Bindings | Men's Bindings | Bindings | Darkside Snowboard Shop
> 
> ...


Reactstrap is what was on the Diodes and Prophecies last year. This year it is also on the Restricted Cartel. Not sure I would consider it an upgrade over the asymmetrical strap of the 12 Restricteds, though...

Not sure about the photo - I have heard that the 2013 regular Cartels might also get the Reactstrap, but forgot to confirm with my contact. Or it just could be an asym strap after all...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Reactstrap is what was on the Diodes and Prophecies last year. This year it is also on the Restricted Cartel. Not sure I would consider it an upgrade over the asymmetrical strap of the 12 Restricteds, though...
> 
> Not sure about the photo - I have heard that the 2013 regular Cartels might also get the Reactstrap, but forgot to confirm with my contact. Or it just could be an asym strap after all...


Yeah from this video it looks like the regular Cartels also get the Reactstrap as it doesn't say those are Restricteds.






So the question is, asym reactsrap vs regular Reacstraps.

Damn, I want a little stiffer bindings than the Malavitas. IF it's a wash I might as well go get the Cartels. But if the Asym is significantly better ...


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

Saw a pair of 2013 Caetels in my local shop the other day and they had the asym strap.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Well, Burton has just updated their website with the info for the 2013 gear, so we got the answers:

Non-restricted bindings still have symmetrical straps - old Superstrap for the Missions and React Strap on the Cartels (also still on the Diode and Genesis). Exception are the Malavitas which have new Asym React Strap both on the restricted and non-restricted models.
Restricted bindings all have various forms of asym straps - Asym Lushstrap on the Customs, Asym Superstrap on the Missions (same as Restricted Missions and Restricted Cartels last year), and a new Asym React Strap on the Cartels and Malavitas.

Couple of observations:

Seems Burton has decided that the gap between the (restricted) Missions and Cartels had gotten a bit narrow - not all the tech from last year's Cartels got handed down to the Missions this year, so now there are quite a few differences (different ankle strap, canted footbed, B3 Gel, Under-Baseplate EVA). Flex on the Restricted Missions also went back down to 6.
Restricted Cartel is really positioned as the premium binding in the line-up again, getting some technology (new Asym React Strap) that even the Diode and Genesis do not have.
Pretty much the entire non-EST line-up is Re:Flex now - only the Customs and the entry-level Freestyle bindings are left as non-Re:Flex Disc bindings.



dreampow said:


> this colorway in reflex cartels, I'll take em:thumbsup::thumbsup:.


It is, but only for the regular/non-restricted Re:Flex Cartel.

There is still an additional color option for the Restricted line this year (not only black) - but IMHO they are all hideous.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

61ragtop said:


> Saw a pair of 2013 Caetels in my local shop the other day and they had the asym strap.


Must have been Restricted Cartels then. Only non-restricted bindings with an asym strap are the Malavitas.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Must have been Restricted Cartels then. Only non-restricted bindings with an asym strap are the Malavitas.


EDIT:
Derp.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Well, Burton has just updated their website with the info for the 2013 gear, so we got the answers:
> 
> Non-restricted bindings still have symmetrical straps - old Superstrap for the Missions and React Strap on the Cartels (also still on the Diode and Genesis). Exception are the Malavitas which have new Asym React Strap both on the restricted and non-restricted models.
> Restricted bindings all have various forms of asym straps - Asym Lushstrap on the Customs, Asym Superstrap on the Missions (same as Restricted Missions and Restricted Cartels last year), and a new Asym React Strap on the Cartels and Malavitas.
> ...


Sweet. Phantoms or restricted cartels for me this year


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I like them Flamingo Cartels I bet they look sexy on my proto.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> I like them Flamingo Cartels I bet they look sexy on my proto.


Those do look nice. Though I'm feeling the "juiced" Phantoms...


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

*Question about Re:Flex disc*

I've been out of the bindings hunt for a couple of years now.

Many, many years ago I got caught/trapped in some Burton proprietary hell (step in boots/bindings) so I am always a bit hesitant to take on anything from the big B that is outside the norm.

For those who have ridden the RE:Flex technology bindings -- have you had any issues with the flex disc crapping out?


----------

